# Weekly challenge 6/30 - 7/6  Here comes the sun...



## SquarePeg (Jun 29, 2018)

As we officially kick off summer, let's focus on the sun!  For this week's challenge, use the sun as an element of your photo.  You can use the sun for backlighting, sun flare, sun streaks, silhouettes, dappled sunlight...be creative and have fun.  As always, only new photos please!  Get out there and shoot.  

Old photo for inspirational purposes only:


----------



## Peeb (Jun 30, 2018)

Alternate version (edited with DXO Photolab)



Sunlight through the branches by Peeb-OK, on Flickr


----------



## Peeb (Jun 30, 2018)

Sunburn (apologies for the composition- selfies were not taught in the 70's when I was learning photography)...


----------



## Dean_Gretsch (Jun 30, 2018)

I took a photography class in high school in the 70's. The teacher used to come get me out of other classes to develop pics that would get him fired today


----------



## fishing4sanity (Jul 1, 2018)

Last night's sunset and this morning's backlit baby rabbit.


----------



## Jeff G (Jul 1, 2018)

F4S, that sunburst is perfect!


----------



## Peeb (Jul 2, 2018)

Jeff G said:


> F4S, that sunburst is perfect!


Lots of aperture blade gaps!


----------



## smithdan (Jul 2, 2018)

...after the thunder..


----------



## fishing4sanity (Jul 2, 2018)

Sunlight or electricity?


----------



## jcdeboever (Jul 3, 2018)

Sunlit Grass. Kodak Gold 200


----------



## Peeb (Jul 3, 2018)

Burning bush



Burning bush by Peeb is OK, on Flickr


----------



## photoflyer (Jul 3, 2018)

I have posted two versions of the same photo as I am interested in feedback on composition.  This was taken Sunday on the climb out of O'Hare.  The version where the horizon is not level is a more accurate reflection of reality.


----------



## photoflyer (Jul 4, 2018)

fishing4sanity said:


> Last night's sunset and this morning's backlit baby rabbit.



What lens did you use?  From the rays in the starburst it appears the diaphragm has about 20 blades.  Very nice BTW.


----------



## Peeb (Jul 4, 2018)

photoflyer said:


> I have posted two versions of the same photo as I am interested in feedback on composition.  This was taken Sunday on the climb out of O'Hare.  The version where the horizon is not level is a more accurate reflection of reality.


Nice!  I like them both.


----------



## Peeb (Jul 4, 2018)

Waiting for the sun



Hazy summer morning, just before sunrise by Peeb is OK, on Flickr


----------



## Dean_Gretsch (Jul 4, 2018)

Peeb said:


> Waiting for the sun
> 
> 
> 
> Hazy summer morning, just before sunrise by Peeb is OK, on Flickr



I like this composition and the beautiful colors, Peeb!


----------



## Jeff G (Jul 4, 2018)

photoflyer said:


> I have posted two versions of the same photo as I am interested in feedback on composition.  This was taken Sunday on the climb out of O'Hare.  The version where the horizon is not level is a more accurate reflection of reality.



I prefer the slanted horizon shot.


----------



## Peeb (Jul 4, 2018)

Two takes on the same image (processed differently):



Sun burning off the haze by Peeb is OK, on Flickr



Morning fog in Osage County, Oklahoma by Peeb is OK, on Flickr


----------



## Dean_Gretsch (Jul 4, 2018)

#1 for me!


----------



## Peeb (Jul 4, 2018)

Dean_Gretsch said:


> #1 for me!


I think (perhaps) I prefer the crop on the second one, but I prefer everything else on the #1.  Fun to experiment, tho...


----------



## snowbear (Jul 4, 2018)

Playing with the Cokin NDs (ND2 + ND4 + ND8  for a total of six stops). 105mm; 1/100, f/22, ISO 100.




cmw3_d750_1.jpg by Charlie Wrenn, on Flickr


----------



## Dean_Gretsch (Jul 5, 2018)




----------



## AlishaMichelle1990 (Jul 5, 2018)




----------



## RowdyRay (Jul 5, 2018)




----------



## Jeff G (Jul 5, 2018)

Dean, those are very post apocalyptic feeling, for some reason I hear Soundgarden's " Black Hole Sun" in my head now.


----------



## photoflyer (Jul 5, 2018)

snowbear said:


> Playing with the Cokin NDs (ND2 + ND4 + ND8  for a total of six stops). 105mm; 1/100, f/22, ISO 100.



Interesting.  Thanks.  I need to get a set and then learn technique with ND filters.  But before I do I want to understand the various use cases so I don't get a solution looking for a problem. I have a basic understanding but perhaps you could share how you use them.


----------



## Peeb (Jul 5, 2018)

I posted 'before sunrise' earlier- here is 'after sunset'



Setting sun- Washington MO by Peeb is OK, on Flickr


----------



## fishing4sanity (Jul 6, 2018)

photoflyer said:


> fishing4sanity said:
> 
> 
> > Last night's sunset and this morning's backlit baby rabbit.
> ...


@photoflyer, sorry I didn't get back to you sooner, the lens is Tamron's 70-200 f/2.8 and if I remember correctly I tried a few from f/16 to 20. Pretty sure the one posted was f/20.


----------



## snowbear (Jul 6, 2018)

photoflyer said:


> snowbear said:
> 
> 
> > Playing with the Cokin NDs (ND2 + ND4 + ND8  for a total of six stops). 105mm; 1/100, f/22, ISO 100.
> ...


Sunglasses.

They can help anytime you want a slower shutter than a scene might normally allow or a slow shutter combined with a wide aperture.  One of the most popular seems to be silky smoothness of running water with a slow shutter.  I could probably have shot the scene at 1/4000 and f/32 without the filters, but since I have them . . .


----------



## Dean_Gretsch (Jul 6, 2018)

Peeb said:


> I posted 'before sunrise' earlier- here is 'after sunset'
> 
> 
> 
> Setting sun- Washington MO by Peeb is OK, on Flickr



Peeb, this low angle is nice and works well in my lowly opinion.


----------



## DanOstergren (Jul 6, 2018)

I'm going to assume this is ok to post, because no private parts are showing. 
Does using direct sunlight as a light source count? This is a photo I took the other week of my beau when we spent the day at the local nude beach.


----------



## sleist (Jul 6, 2018)




----------



## fishing4sanity (Jul 7, 2018)

On last hurrah for the sun tonight (although I'm guessing and hoping that it will be back in the morning). I was at work tonight, looked up and thought of SquarePeg's challenge and thought this would be a good final pic.


----------

